

Is there an automated way to gague Facebook vs. Website performance? - not-john-stamos

Looking to see if there is a way to take the data from Facebook where it says &quot;number of people who saw this post&quot; and take that number and compare it to site visitors to measure your social media vs website performance ideally to ballpark how many people saw the post on Facebook and followed through to your website.
======
err4nt
If you install web analytics on your website you can track how many of your
visits have come from Facebook (or any other site) easily! No further code
required.

If you trust Google and want a simple, well supported solution I recommend the
free [http://google?com/analytics](http://google?com/analytics)

If you don't trust Google or another business with your data, there is an
open-source analytics tool named Piwik that you can install on your own server
and use to track your sites.

Both of these solutions should provide traffic source for you and can also be
configured to automatically send you reports on a regular schedule.

Hope this helps!

~~~
not-john-stamos
I am using Cloudflare right now. The issue with Google Analytics for me is Ive
had it in place for 3 months and it still only says I have one visitor. I am
not sure if that's Cloudflare's doing or if i put the google code in the wrong
spot but its strange.

~~~
err4nt
I haven't used cloudlfare but from what I understand there's no way it should
interfere with that.

If you load a page on your site and 'View Source' in your browser, do you see
the google tracking code showing up on your site? Another thing you can cheque
it on the Google Analytics side of things you can see if they are having
difficulty crawling your site!

